
Covid-19 risk and severity related to blood type - bookofjoe
http://nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2020283?query=featured_coronavirus#article_references
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.cbsnews.com/news/coronavirus-blood-type-
patients...](https://www.cbsnews.com/news/coronavirus-blood-type-patients-
sickest-covid-19/)

[https://www.news-medical.net/news/20200618/Blood-types-
and-C...](https://www.news-medical.net/news/20200618/Blood-types-and-
COVID-19-risk-confirmed.aspx)

